# Kid's Bike Trailer



## bvibert (May 23, 2006)

Anyone ever use one of those trailer for hauling your kid behind your bike?  We got one of the Trek ones a couple months back and my daughter loves it.

No real point to this post, other than it was slow in here and I wanted to show off some pics of my daughter. 











Yes, that's our dog in there with her, she's not quite as fond of it.. 

When she's a little older I hope to get one of those trailer bike things that attach to the back of the bike so they can pedal along with you.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 23, 2006)

I ride with a friend who pulls his son around in a similar unit on both road and trails...the boy loves getting bounced around and occasionally tipping over it in the woods…and when we spend a good amount of time on pavement he falls a sleep and takes a nap…


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2006)

So far we've only taken her on paved bike paths.  I'm not comfortable taking her on public streets.  Pretty soon we're going to try it out on some dirt roads though.


----------



## marcski (May 24, 2006)

My daughter loves the seat that attaches to the back of my bike.  I have it on my old rigid mountain bike.  I take her on the old croton aqudeuct (which is relatively smooth, non-technical and flat) as well as paved bike paths.  With no. 2 coming along, I'm thinking of getting a trailer like those which is capable of carrying 2 kids.


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> My daughter loves the seat that attaches to the back of my bike.  I have it on my old rigid mountain bike.  I take her on the old croton aqudeuct (which is relatively smooth, non-technical and flat) as well as paved bike paths.  With no. 2 coming along, I'm thinking of getting a trailer like those which is capable of carrying 2 kids.


I wanted to get one of those seats for the back, but I was out voted...  That's alright though, the trailer is probably safer.  I've only had our daughter and dog in the trailer together, but it looks like it would hold 2 kids strapped in pretty well.


----------



## Paul (Aug 2, 2006)

I use one of those trailer bikes. Its made by Trek. The kiddo LOVES it, and I'm enamored with it as well as her pedaling actually does help out quite a bit. She's a month shy of turning 6 so we don't go on the road, usually just the Airline Trail.


----------

